# Pico Plant List



## Daniel*Swords (May 8, 2006)

*List*

*Floating plants*

*Mosquito/ Water Ferns:* _Azolla_
_Azolla cristata_ (syn. _Azolla mexicana_, _A. caroliana_, _A. microphylla_)
_Azolla filiculoides_
_Azolla japonica_
_Azolla pinnata_ (with 3 subspecies)
_Azolla rubra_
_Landoltia punctata_ (syn. _Spirodela punctata_)
_Lemna gibba_ - *Inflated Duckweed* or *Windbags*
_Lemna minor_ - *Duckweed*
_Lemna minuta_ - *Least/ Minute Duckweed*
_Lemna trisulca_ - *Ivy-Leaved Duckweed*
+_Riccia fluitans_ - *Crystalwort*
+_Riccia sp._ - *Dwarf Riccia*
_Utricularia gibba_(?) - *Bladderwort*
_Wolffia sp._ (various)
_Wolfiella sp._ (various)

For Azolla species, see e.g. ABC of Azolla. For Duckweeds, see Lemnaceae.

*Ground Covers/ Creeping Plants*

_Elatine americana_
_Elatine gratioloides_
_Elatine gussonei_
_Elatine hydropiper_
_Elatine macropoda_
+_Elatine triandra_
+_Eleocharis acicularis_ - *Hairgrass*
+_Eleocharis parvula_ - *Dwarf Hairgrass* 
_Eleocharis sp._ from Japan
(+)_Glossostigma elatinoides_ - *Glosso*
_Hydrocotyle sibthorpioides_ - *Lawn Marshpennywort* 
_Hydrocotyle verticillata_ - *Whorled Pennywort* 
Hygrophila sp. 'Araguaia'
+_Lilaeopsis brasiliensis_ - *Brazilian Micro Sword*
_Lilaeopsis mauritiana_
+_Lilaeopsis novae-zelandiae_ - *Micro Sword*
_Littorella uniflora_
+_Hemianthus callitrichoides_ - *HC*
+_Hemianthus micranthemoides_ - *Pearl Weed/ HM* 
_Marsilea hirsuta_ (& various sp.)
+_Marsilea minuta_ - *Dwarf Waterclover* 
_Marsilea quadrifolia_ - *Four Leaf Water Clover*
+_Micranthemum umbrosum_ - *Baby Tears/ Shade Mudflower* 
_Pilularia americana_ - *American Pillwort* 
_Pilularia globulifera_ - *Pillwort* 
_Ranunculus inundatus_ - *River Buttercup* 
_Ranunculus limosella_
+_Riccia fluitans_ - *Crystalwort* 
_Utricularia graminifolia_

*Stemplants*

_Bacopa australis_
+_Bacopa monnieri_ - *Water Hyssop*
_Bacopa myriophylloides_
+_Blyxa japonica_
_Crassula helmsii_ - *Swamp stonecrop*
+_Didiplis diandra_ - *Water Hedge*
+_Hemianthus micranthemoides_ - *Pearl Weed/ HM* 
-_Heteranthera zosterifolia_ - *Star Grass* 
_Hydrotriche hottoniiflora_
_Hydrothrix sp._
Hygrophila sp. 'Araguaia'
(-)_Limnophila aromatica_
_Lindernia sp 'Indian'_
+_Lindernia rotundifolia_ 'variegated'
+_Lobelia cardinalis_ 'small form' - *Cardinal Flower*
+_Ludwigia arcuata_ - *Needle Leaf Ludwigia* 
_Lysimachia nummularia_ - *Creeping Jenny* 
_Lysimachia nummularia_ 'aurea'
+_Mayaca fluviatilis_
+_Micranthemum umbrosum_ - *Baby Tears/ Shade Mudflower* 
_Microcarpaea minima_
_Pogostemon helferi_ - *Downoi* 
+_Rotala indica_, aka. Ammania sp. ‘Bonsai’ - *Dwarf Bonsai* 
_Rotala mexicana_
_Rotala rotundifolia_
Rotala sp. 'Goias'
Rotala sp. ’Green’
Rotala sp. 'Mini'
Rotala sp. ’Nanjenshan’
Rotala sp. 'Vietnam'
_Rotala wallichii_ - *Whorly Rotala* 
_Tonina fluviatilis_
_Tonina sp. Belem_

*Rosette plants*

_Baldellia ranunculoides_
_Cryptocoryne albida ’Red’_
_Cryptocoryne beckettii_ - *Beckettii* 
_Cryptocoryne beckettii ’petchii’_ - *Micro Crypt* 
_Cryptocoryne costata_
-_Cryptocoryne lucens_
+_Cryptocoryne parva_
+_Cryptocoryne pygmaea_
_Cryptocoryne undulata_
_Cryptocoryne walkeri (lutea)_
-_Cryptocoryne wendtii ’green’_
Cryptocoryne wendtii ’Green Gecko’
Cryptocoryne wendtii ‘Tropica’ - *Tropica Crypt* 
_Cryptocoryne x willisii_
_Echinodorus angustifolius_
_Echinodorus _‘Harbich’
+_Echinodorus parviflorus_ ‘Tropica’
_Helanthium bolivianum_ (= Ex-_Echinodorus quadricostatus/ bolivianus/ latifolius/ magdalenensis_)
_Helanthium sp. São Paulo _(= Ex-_Echinodorus sp. São Paulo_)
+_Helanthium tenellum_ (= Ex-_Echinodorus tenellus_) - *Dwarf/ Pygmy Chain Sword* 
_Ranalisma rostrata_
_Sagittaria ’teres’/ Sagittaria subulata_ - *Dwarf Sag* 
_Samolus valerandi_
-_Vallisneria americana var. biwaensis, aka. spiralis var. tortifolia_
_Vallisneria americana _'Mini twister'

*Mosses, liverworts and epiphytes*

Any moss really, huh? See e.g. Aquamoss
-_Taxiphyllum barbieri_, ex-_Vesicularia dubyana_ - *Java Moss* 
_Monosolenium tenerum_ - *‘Pellia’ liverwort*
+_Riccia fluitans_ - *Crystalwort*
_Riccia sp._ - *Dwarf Riccia*
+_Riccardia chamedryfolia_ - *Mini Pellia*

"Süsswassertang," ie. a gametophyte of a fern, _Lomariopsis lineata_, looking like a liverwort

+_Anubias barteri var. nana_ (’Petite’/ ’Mini’/ ’Bonsai’)
_Anubias gracilis_
+_Microsorum pteropus_ 'Needle Leaf'


*Algae*

_Chara sp._ - *Stonewort* 
_Cladophora aegagropila_ - *Marimo ball*


----------



## Joetee (Mar 28, 2006)

Nice list. But my biggest complaint is getting photo's and plant explanations on one site. All those should be in our plant database. As far as I can tell, this forum has been here for years, but our plant list is small. Why? Is it that hard to get all of us putting plant photo's and explanation up?
Another thing, We have plant photo's and peoples comments but very little information on the plants. Can we fix this?

Thank you all.


----------



## hughitt1 (Jun 19, 2006)

Heya thx for the list!

For plant common names:

_Lilaeopsis brasiliensis_ & _Lilaeopsis novae-zelandiae_ are both varieties of *micro-swords*, and _Echinodorus tenellus_'s common name is *pygmy chain sword*.

As far as the plant database, its content depends on people who can manipulate it. It would be kinda nice if it was opened up so that anyone could contribute pics and info, wiki style


----------



## Daniel*Swords (May 8, 2006)

Thank you, Keith! 

On the question of the micro swords... would you think it would be possible to change the common name? I mean, that sword there is somewhat confusing...  Should the name 'sword' be reserved for the Echinodorus only? 

As for the input to the Plant Database, I think that we can all contribute to it at
Plant Submissions
and by adding pics at the Plant Database.


----------



## hughitt1 (Jun 19, 2006)

Ah okay cool- i didn't realize that you _could_ contribute.. In that case, if the database does have room for improvement, we should promote people to help out on the forums, and make it something really great 

I think the common names are used pretty much everywhere.. its ashame though.. i was looking for some _Lilaeopsis brasiliensis_ not long ago, and found someone who was selling them, but when i asked he wasn't sure whether they were _L. brasiliensis_ or _L. novae-zelandiae_.


----------



## TommyBoy (Jan 7, 2005)

*value in list and db +...*

I can see value in having a "sticky" list in this forum as well as a flag in the plant db (database).

The list provides ready reference for people interested in pico tanks. It would also be vetted (validated) by the weight of datapoints available at creation and per revision schedule) based on a hobbyist community's experience/lore.

The flag, standardized and common, (e,g, "great size for pico-tanks," "size works in nano-tanks," etc.) could allow someone to do an ad hoc querry (search) by keyword (pico, nano, size, etc.). The search terms I've had to use often are "foreground" and "mid" for plants small enough for pico/nano tanks.

The flag could also be used for structured querries.

ASIDE: Structured querries are another matter for the plant db of this Website. I hate to say it here, but I've found APC's to be one of the more helpful on the Web and, I think, ought to be emulated (read that: wholesale copied) here et alia. One improvement I'd like to see is allowing people to build a querry using more than one structured criteria/flags. For example, "low" light & "medium" light, or "low" light & "small" size (ideal size for pico), or "low" light & "easy" to care for/hardy). ...jess my 2¢


----------



## Daniel*Swords (May 8, 2006)

Thank you, TommyBoy! 

I think your views are well worth considering! 
I would love to put some more data to the plants... I only have experience with some of them! So guys... 
I started thinking that I could link the names to our plant db, or to external sites where more info can be found.

Also, I like your idea for the freer/ more flexible key word query! I hope it's doable!


----------



## Daniel*Swords (May 8, 2006)

Adding here a couple of links to earlier/current pico/ nano plant lists.

Detailed
Tropica
Some


----------



## hooha (Mar 14, 2004)

Downoi is a stem plant....
I would add Rotala sp. 'Vietnam' and Hemianthus calcitroides to the list.

Nice compliation


----------



## Daniel*Swords (May 8, 2006)

hooha said:


> Downoi is a stem plant....
> I would add Rotala sp. 'Vietnam' and Hemianthus calcitroides to the list.
> 
> Nice compliation


Thanks, hooha! 
Added the Rotala & moved the Downoi (oops... what was I thinking.. It looks like a rosette, though, when small... :hihi
HC was on the list already...


----------



## macclellan (Dec 22, 2006)

Nice list. Some suggestions:

1. Definitely need to add Marsilia minutiae. I replaced glosso with it. It is smaller, a nicer darker green, and grows at a more managable pace.
2. Also, add mini pellia. I'd recommend this over normal pellia for a pico, if you can afford it! 
3. Needle Leaf (especially) should be on there, it stays about 4 inches or so. and is just tits for nanos.
4: Do folks consider blyxa japonica too big? I could see it working in a 2.5 before some of those other stem plants...

But hmmmm, In other ways I think the list is already too long. there are several plants that are problematic at best in < or = 2.5g. Do you want a "comprehensive list" or a "best fit" list? It sounds like the latter from your first post: "ones that would look good in one... and wouldn't be too troublesome to take care of (like some superfast-growing stemplants)."

Some of the stem plants I'd recommend cutting (no pun intended): star grass grows really fast and has a large footprint. it is also fairly high light. I have trouble maintaining it in my 20g. I'd take it off the list. If you keep it, then you have to add similar species like ammania gracilis, l. aromatica etc. I'd actually think l. aromatica is more appropriate than star grass...it grows so slowly.


----------



## Daniel*Swords (May 8, 2006)

Thank you, macclellan, for you thoughtful insights! Just the kind of input I was looking for. 

I added the species you recommended. The Blyxa actually was on the list already... I guess the list is becoming a cumbersome read. For that reason, I went and changed the order of the scientific and common names. Better? It is my hope that I could add still some data to all the species, like info on the home continent & maybe light requirements. I'm trying out a grading system there (+ or -). Do you think it could work?

I think I might disagree on the Star Grass. I have it growing quite nicely in my low light tank (36 W/ ~29 gall), slowly but ok. I had one stem in a pico tank (1 litre ~1/4 gall) for a while, and it was ok - not spectacular but ok. I guess here we are entering the territory of aesthetics... and that is a whole other subject!  On the other hand, I guess I was striving for a comprehensive best fit -list... so the aesthetics are inevitable.


----------



## macclellan (Dec 22, 2006)

Yes, alphabetical by species is helpful. thanks for that.

I'd also suggest 'epiphyte' as a heading. I don't know that I'd call anubias or java fern a 'stem plant'. Also, Blyxa is a stem plant, not a rosette, but I could see why you'd think so (I saw the same happened with Downoi). This may show that there is some overlap between plant morphology and aquascape placement, as much as we may try and separate the two. I still want to call Downoi and Blyxa "grass plants" and Riccia a "moss" even if it is not botanically correct. 

Lastly, I messed up in my first post. In #3, I meant to say needle leaf _Java Fern_, not just needle leaf. It is just great for small tanks! Grows slowly, stays relatively short, and is very undemanding light/nutrient wise.

regards,

joel macclellan


----------



## emhigginson (Nov 2, 2006)

What about getting the web master to dedicate a Forum Jump that would take you directly to a page that has the list. It could allow people to add common names from their area, but limit scientific naming to a limited few who had permissions. I would think this could be a great selling point for the whole forum. Just a thought...


----------



## FelixAvery (Jan 11, 2007)

if you need it search it on tropica.com


----------



## Daniel*Swords (May 8, 2006)

Thank you, Joel, & others for the good criticism & suggestions! Hope the clarification of the grading system in the first post is enough. Whether it works or not, is up to you to comment.

Yup, messed up Downoi _and_ Blyxa as I haven't grown either of them myself. (Obviously, I haven't grown half of the plants on the list...) Any other eye sores there?

I'm not sure what you mean, emhigginson. Do you mean that people would add plants that grow locally in the area where the member lives? Or that people could jump to the list from which ever (sub)section of the forum they are at that moment? I think the former would be great, the latter hmm... might work if we talked about the PT's Plant Database. Plus, there already is the above mentioned Plant Submissions...


----------



## hooha (Mar 14, 2004)

A couple others:

Rotala sp. 'Goias'

Hygrophila sp. 'Ariguaia' - stem plant, but 'creeps' in the foreground, don't know which you would like to place it in.....


----------



## Daniel*Swords (May 8, 2006)

Done and done. Put Hygro in both stems and creepers (like some other plants). Thanks again!


----------

